# Commercial Painting and Gutters needed



## aquabubba (Oct 1, 2007)

I am looking for some recommendations for someone to paint a commercial metal building. I also need some new gutters installed. If the same person could do both that would be great. Any recommendations?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

How soon do you need it done? I am booking July currently. If you need it sooner Send Wiggles (sp) on here a P.M. on here. And call Jesse at Avalon Gutter (850) 626-1147

Tell them both Jason Hays sent you!!


----------



## aquabubba (Oct 1, 2007)

Doesn't have to be soon. I have been putting it off for a while already. If you want to look at it and give me a quote. Call me at 433-8557 Rex Jones


----------



## Jose Sottile (8 mo ago)

I'm also looking for some expert interior house painters. I also need some commercial painting new gutters installed. If some one do it ?


----------

